# Bristlenose or Common Pleco?



## ony (Apr 1, 2011)

How big are they? There are lots of different plecs out there, it may help to post a picture.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Pictures, me laddie!


----------



## Zenfishy (Mar 17, 2012)

My plecos are really camera shy. hehe  Pleco1 is about 4" long and Pleco2 is maybe 4.25" to 4.50".

First two are Pleco1. Bottom two are Pleco2. (I should name them, huh?)


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Zenfishy said:


> I can't imagine my LFS would sell me common plecos knowing I had a 28g tank, or would they?


Unfortunately, yes, some would. The better LFSs won't, but some places will, especially the big box pet stores. Most of the people at those places don't know anything about fish as they're just regular sales people, not fish people.

The pics you posted look like common plecos to me, but there are so many that look so much alike, it's hard to be sure. Your second pleco looks similar to the one pictured on page 1 on this page while your first pleco looks similar to the one on page 2: http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_Common_Plecos_Hypostomus_Liposarcus.php


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

That's definitely a common pleco!!!


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Commons. 

There are several species sold as Common Plecos, the smallest reaches a foot long, and some of them can grow to 2'. 

Take them back and complain. 

ONE bristlenose is too much for a 28 gallon tank, though it is do-able. 
Two commons are too much for a 200 gallon tank.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm curious. Was this a true LFS (a local fish store ran by a local owner who has just the one store, maybe two, who sells either only fish stuff or primarily fish stuff)? Or was the store one of the large pet store chains (nation wide, sells stuff for all kinds of animals)?


----------



## Zenfishy (Mar 17, 2012)

Damn it. I bought them at an actual individual-owned LFS that's very reputable and sells fish and fish related items only. It's been a while since I bought them (Feb) but I may contact them to see if I can bring them back and get something else that will eat algae. The sales guy that sold them to me is still there too... that's just so annoying. I started getting concerned because they seem to be growing rather quickly and I'd rather get rid of them now before they become too big.


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

My LFS sold me a common plec along with my first tank, a 15 gallon. He is the reason I currently have a 180 gallon now.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

The only good pleco for algae control in a 28 gallon would be the rubberlip. They like to be solitary, and they are smaller than bristlenoses (and, of course, their monstrous cousins the common plecos), meaning less poop. Plecos poop a ton, if you haven't already noticed that...


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Zenfishy said:


> Damn it. I bought them at an actual individual-owned LFS that's very reputable and sells fish and fish related items only.


Well, just goes to show that sometimes reputations aren't all they're cracked up to be because no one who's truly reputable would sell a newbie two common plecos for a 28g tank (at least not without warning them first). Makes you wonder if you can trust any advice they offer.

LFSs need to understand that their reputation is their most valuable and profitable asset. For whatever few pennies they made by selling those plecos they lost by losing the customer's trust. What a shame.

I'd like to hear what the LFS owner has to say about it. And even moreover, what he will do about it.


----------



## Zenfishy (Mar 17, 2012)

> I'd like to hear what the LFS owner has to say about it. And even moreover, what he will do about it.


I hear ya. I sent them an email about it and asked if I could return the plecos and trade for something smaller. They've been really nice to me every time I've come in, so I don't anticipate them giving me a hard time about it. That same salesman suggested a clown loach for me one of the most recent times I visited, the kind that *do* get huge, and luckily I had already done my research. I think that particular guy must be really inexperienced (he was young). Oy.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

He's either inexperienced or he has plans on selling you a really big tank in the future! LOL! :icon_lol:

Good thing you knew better than to get a clown loach for your tank. If you really want loaches, dwarf chain loaches would be perfect.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

LB79 said:


> The only good pleco for algae control in a 28 gallon would be the rubberlip. They like to be solitary, and they are smaller than bristlenoses (and, of course, their monstrous cousins the common plecos), meaning less poop. Plecos poop a ton, if you haven't already noticed that...



This is definitely a good one.. There are some others that do stay quite small and will eat some algae..

Just realize as well that there are other creatures depending on what you have in your tank that will do great jobs at eating algae and cleaning up the house so to speak. Nerite Snails, Amano shrimps, Sword tails, Platty, Mollies, Otto's are just a few.


----------



## Zenfishy (Mar 17, 2012)

So I got an email back and they said they would take the plecos back for store credit. Good enough. 

What other good bottom feeders/algae eaters are good for a 28g tank? I've got pink zebra danios, gouramis, platys, swordfish, angelfish, and rams.


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

Zenfishy said:


> So I got an email back and they said they would take the plecos back for store credit. Good enough.
> 
> What other good bottom feeders/algae eaters are good for a 28g tank? I've got pink zebra danios, gouramis, platys, swordfish, angelfish, and rams.


Some will probably disagree since you have angels in the tank, but I would go with ottos. I have them in my 75g and they do a really nice job.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Glad to hear the store will take them back. I hope the credit they give you is fair in regards to what you paid for them.

My two favorite algae eaters are otos and amano shrimp. I'm not sure how they'll do with angels so double check that first.

Stay away from any of the chinese algae eaters, green algae eaters, or anything else like that as they aren't good community fish as they get older. The true siamese algae eater is a good fish, but you need to get at least two of them and they get too big for your size tank; plus, they're often mislabeled so you end up getting one of the mean impostors. So it's best to do your research before buying any so-called algae eating fish.


----------

